
Measuring HTTPS Adoption on the Web [pdf] - okket
https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/46197.pdf
======
prathiks
what the % number

~~~
lifthrasiir
That's not what the paper primarily shows. The gists are sentences in italic
(in the section 3):

> Is HTTPS usage still growing? (Yes.)

> Does HTTPS usage differ by operating system? (Yes.)

> Is HTTPS usage equal across the world? (No.)

These sentences combined illustrate the difficulty of calculating a single
accurate and representative measurement. Probably the following summary (mine)
is better than nothing:

> HTTPS usage ranges from 40% to 70% when one looks at the ratio of page
> loads. The wide range is due to the regional, OS variations and different
> methods to determine the ratio. It is noted that Japan and South Korea had
> slightly lower usage rates, no reason is given though.

------
jwfxpr
Side note: Publications like this not clearly dated in the document are very
frustrating.

~~~
kbart
Not only publications like this, but all the contest on web. Just today I was
reading Bitcoin related article and only realized how old it is when reaching
the part where it promotes Mt. Gox as a trusty Bitcoin exchange service. It
really annoys me and I usually skip articles/posts that are not dated.

